# diamond naturals puppy (large breed)



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

my boys about 5 months, ive been feeding him diamond naturals for about 3 months, he eats alot, I pretty much free feed him, but he looks lile really under weight, should I add soft food? maybe change his food all together? I also dont think he likes the taste, when we visit my moms he would rather scarf down my brothers dogs food, but his dogs food is like puppy chow & I refuse to feed my baby that stuff...any suggestions??


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

The diamond naturals had a recall on their food about a year ago. That when I made the switch for my dogs. I don't know what they're like now. Some people think their dog is under weight when they aren't. Maybe post a picture? Others can help you out better to see f he really is too small or not 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And apbt(if that's what you own) aren't large breed dogs. So you don't need to feed the large breed dog food for them

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

When is the last time he's been dewormed? He could be fighting an intestinal parasite for his food which is why is scarfs all food down.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

recall or not I love Diamond food and my kennel mostly eats Diamond naturals as it has no corn wheat or soy in it. If your pup is really skinny like hip bones showing then I would use the Diamond Naturals high performance food. It is 32% protein and 25% fat the highest you can find in fat content and that will put weight on your pup. My pup at 6 months had to go on that because I could not keep weight on him. They go through growth spurts and don't change the food because you think he doesn't like it. He eats what you give him.... what type of diamond are you feeding now, how many cups a day, and how much does your pup weigh? Pictures would be good too.


----------



## Dallas_baby (Nov 2, 2012)

I will try to get a picture of him, his hip bones arent sticking out but his rib bones show when he move, I dont know if thats normal? ill look up the recall list & do a little research on diamond, & I will also take him to the vet about worms, if a dog has worms will his stool be soft? so maybe I should try a higher protein food? I kindof just want him to get far haha any thoughts on soft food? Right now is diamond naturals puppy in the pink bad, I feed about maybe 3 cups a day


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Up his food by a cup and that should help. Seeing ribs is ok if you can see the back ribs but at 5 months they go through a skinny stage many times. Puppy food is still ok for now you can switch at about 8-10 months to adult. Again like I said they have the high performance diamond naturals that is 32& protein and 25% fat. You don't want super high protein you need more fat in the diet.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If your having problems finding what Performanceknls is talking about look up Diamond Extreme Athlete the Performance is just the regular Diamond not the Naturals and there is no brand of diamond named High Performance.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks MSK!! oops


----------

